# Captain Peter Crouch ex Blue Funnel Middy



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of the whereabouts of Captain Peter Crouch. Peter was a Midshipman in Blue Funnel Line in the late 50's and ran into a spot of bother in Shanghai. Understand he stayed at sea until retiring, but obviously not with Blue Funnel. If anyone knows him and and is in touch with him there are a few ex Blue Funnel guys trying to make contact.
Regards
Tom Inglis


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Now playing up front for Tottenham!


----------



## dave hind (Feb 25, 2011)

*peter crouch*

Not able to help as to where he is now but I did sail with him in 1958 I think it was on Helenus he was senior middy I was 2nd senior sorry cant help more


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

dave hind said:


> Not able to help as to where he is now but I did sail with him in 1958 I think it was on Helenus he was senior middy I was 2nd senior sorry cant help more


Hi Dave, I remember you from way back then. We never did sail together but met up between trips in Liverpool or at Holmlea , Aigbirth. That's also where I met Pete Crouch. Many evenings in the Temple Bar on Dale Street.
Happy days !

Tom


----------



## dave hind (Feb 25, 2011)

*temple Bar*

Tom good god thats brought some memories flooding back I loved the Temple Bar what sort of a path did you tread did you stay in Blue Flue ? I completed my indentures but never went back I stayed at sea with various companys until !965 then joined the Hull City Police which then became Humberside served up to 1994 and retired in the rank of Sgt Im 70 now and love these old memories hope you find Peter


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

dave hind said:


> Tom good god thats brought some memories flooding back I loved the Temple Bar what sort of a path did you tread did you stay in Blue Flue ? I completed my indentures but never went back I stayed at sea with various companys until !965 then joined the Hull City Police which then became Humberside served up to 1994 and retired in the rank of Sgt Im 70 now and love these old memories hope you find Peter


Hi again Dave , I note that you sailed with Denis Gallagher on his first trip in Jason in 1957. Denis and I were at Glasgow together and joined Bluies on the same day . He has done well setting up his own Blue Funnel Line in Townsville, Australia. See thread " Blue Funnel reborn" in Blue Funnel section.
Tom


----------

